# ivomec vs ivermectin vs norvomectin



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

My vet said ivermectin and noromectin were similar to Kool-aid. He suggested using ivomec only. Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

My supplier is a backgrounder, 3500 head per year and also a superior rep. He has always recommended and himself uses the generic forms. I use the generic forms and have good luck with them, one could tell the difference if they did not work.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Ivomec and noromectin are a brand names, the active ingredient is ivermectin, so don't expect any difference between the them.


----------

